# Giveaway: Milwaukee M12™ ROCKET™ Dual Power Tower Light



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

I am thrilled to announce that we have partnered with *Milwaukee Tool* to give away THREE *M12™ ROCKET™ Dual Power Tower Lights* along with the M12™ REDLITHIUM™ XC6.0 battery pack with charger!

To enter this drawing, respond to the following question. 

*In what situations would you use the M12™ ROCKET™ Dual Power Tower Light?* 

On *November 14, 2018* we will do random drawings from the responses in this thread to select THREE winners. 

_Added Note: Responses to this thread should be limited to entering the giveaway by responding to the posted question._









*M12™ ROCKET™ Dual Power Tower Light*

MORE PORTABLE. ALL-DAY OPERATION - The M12™ ROCKET™ Dual Power Tower Light has the lightest weight in its class and a 45% smaller footprint than M18™ ROCKET™ Tower Lights that allows it to be easily carried and setup in the most confined spaces. The 2132-20 extends 5'8” to provide 1,400 Lumens of TRUEVIEW™ High Definition Output on high mode and 700 Lumens on low mode. 









When powered by an M12™ REDLITHIUM™ XC6.0 battery pack, it runs up to 10 hours on a single charge or can be plugged into an extension cord for all-day operation. After deployment, the 2132-20 is supported by impact-resistant, reinforced legs that form a compact base with a low center of gravity to help survive any jobsite.









*M12™ ROCKET™ Dual Power Tower Light Key Features*


Dual Power: Powered By M12™ or Extension Cord
Collapses to 2'7", Extends to 5'8"
Light Head Rotates 210° and Pivots 270° for Light In Any Direction
1,400 Lumens of TRUEVIEW™ High Definition Output
Impact Resistant, Reinforced Legs
Protective Guard: Secures Head and Lens During Transport and Storage




Sponsored by: *Milwaukee Tool*
For over 90 years, Milwaukee has led the industry in both durability & performance. We continue to deliver innovative solutions for increased productivity.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

This light would be very useful for me when I'm often called to find leaks that are dripping in poorly lit basements. Often times in unfinished basements where it is dark.

It would also be very useful for renovations where there isn't any electricity on site yet.

Lastly it will complement very well with my other Milwaukee power tools. I don't have an extendable light. 

Thank you for the opportunity to participate in this contest!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I do a lot of work in secession 8 houses. Most of the time the light bulbs in the basement have been removed to replace ones in the upstairs. Lots of “bringing up to code” work... but that also would really be awesome for watching fluctuations in clean outs instead of a dim head lamp! 

I’m a red and black fan boy, so I’ll probably end up with one eventually.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Cricket said:


> *In what situations would you use the M12™ ROCKET™ Dual Power Tower Light?*
> 
> Whenever there is not enough light to see good. Could be a low light situation or a no light situation.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

I would use it to light up the room when I am on a bathroom remodel and there is no electrical power in the room so no lights work.

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## AEAyala (Nov 1, 2018)

My husband would use this on any number of tasks! He is a construction pipefitter/plumber so there are times when he needs more light and sometimes an apprentice isn't on hand to hold a light in place. I know he'd use this around our home as well.


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

remodels and some trims that they dont have lights installed yet, and at home when i detail my truck, it might be good for that as well


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

chonkie said:


> Cricket said:
> 
> 
> > *In what situations would you use the M12™ ROCKET™ Dual Power Tower Light?*
> ...


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

My current flashlight is either a pen flashlight that i hold between my teeth or my " personal " cell phone. I could of used the tower light today at a renovtion that had no power on site, especially when the sun doesnt come up untill 8am an i like to start early.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

It would be perfect for a couple jobs I have coming up where I need to illuminate a wide work area. Plus it would be a nice addition to my other Milwaukee lights.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

I could use it when it's dark outside. Like if I get a flat tire at night, I can shine it on the area I am working and don't have to worry about my wrench slipping off the lug and skinning my knuckles.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

The Milwaukee power tower would be ideal for the night calls outside that I occasionally do such as clearing a stoppage from a main-line clean out. 


Or attic work where I need more light than the {1} incandescent lightbulb with the string on it up in the attic.


Or in a crawlspace so I can see all the critters while I inch along on my belly to repair something.


----------



## Spacepirate (Jan 16, 2018)

Our family owned company is 24 hour. So me my brother and my dad do a lot of night work especially Drain cleaning. Nothing like stumbling around in the dark in someones backyard  We use the plug in halogen style stands but it can be a pain in the butt running multiple cords at 11:00 am. Plus the old style halogen bulbs are super expensive and get popped easily if were too rough. The units get so hot i'm always burning myself on them. On top of that i'm always worried about my truck catching on fire if put the hot halogen lamp in there. This would be a life saver! 

P.S Does it help my chances if i mention we just bought a m18 milwaukee pro press 
And I will also Rename my cat. From now on he will be known as Milwaukee!!!!!


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Forget milwaukee, I love my makita lights. With 4amp 18v batteries on low(more than bright enough) they go for like 9 hours. I put magnets on the bottom of them so they stick to boilers and furnaces when servicing the burners or to stick them on castiron or steel pipe or ductwork. Or stick them to the ceiling of the van on night calls.


They run off 14v or 18v batteries, you can plug them in, and they are waterproof to at least the bottom of a trashcan full of "effluent" 


Makita DML805 For the win!


Currently 99$ each I managed to get two for 197$ with a free light stand as a promotion when they first came out!


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

it would get used daily. rarely is there ever enough light to do our jobs safely.


----------



## Florida Plumber (Aug 27, 2017)

This would be great to use in crawlspaces, job sites that we start early in the morning, poorly lighted rooms or when the power is off. This would be very easy to carry around with you and it would light up my work space, plus keep both hands free since you don't need to hold a flashlight.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

I would use it in poorly lit areas where i need light.


----------



## CT-18 (Jun 27, 2016)

Light would be used on construction site where lights are few and far between. Also on a personal note, i detail vehicles on the side and would be a great help to me.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

rwh said:


> I would use it in poorly lit areas where i need light.


Another fine example of poetic verse describing the wretched conditions in which one toils giving cause to the need for enlightenment!


----------



## OldNelly (Jun 3, 2015)

Well, like a mushroom, I'm kept in the dark and fed bullsh*t. So I'd use it just about all the time.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Many times in the field a regular flashlight either won't give you enough light or is cumbersome. This light provides mobility, more than enough light and has the best of both worlds by being battery powered or have the ability to plug it into 100v circuit for extended use. With it plugged in heat is not an issue as is many other types of high voltage lighting.


----------



## Razzy7 (Nov 16, 2015)

I really like the M12 product line and have a lot of the tools. This will be great since it’s getting dark a lot earlier now.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Cricket said:


> If you haven't entered the giveaway yet, by responding to the question above, please do so now.
> https://youtu.be/3ONwbm89HQs





I would use it when it's dark and I can't see good.




.


----------



## breplum (Mar 21, 2009)

I use a headlamp all the time but would be nice to have a larger illumination area.
It is dark so early now, would also extend the work day.


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

This thread is closed while I do the random drawings.

I will reopen it when I am finished.


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

*Congratulations to our winners!* :biggrin:



Florida Plumber said:


> This would be great to use in crawlspaces, job sites that we start early in the morning, poorly lighted rooms or when the power is off. This would be very easy to carry around with you and it would light up my work space, plus keep both hands free since you don't need to hold a flashlight.





OpenSights said:


> I do a lot of work in secession 8 houses. Most of the time the light bulbs in the basement have been removed to replace ones in the upstairs. Lots of “bringing up to code” work... but that also would really be awesome for watching fluctuations in clean outs instead of a dim head lamp! I’m a red and black fan boy, so I’ll probably end up with one eventually.





Debo22 said:


> It would be perfect for a couple jobs I have coming up where I need to illuminate a wide work area. Plus it would be a nice addition to my other Milwaukee lights.


I will be contacting you shortly regarding shipping information.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Congrats to the winners. :vs_balloons: Well, time to get back to my dimly lit work area. :vs_cry:

:vs_laugh:


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

We definitely want a review of what’s it’s like working with light!:vs_laugh:


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Thank you PZ! I’m looking forward to using it.


----------



## Florida Plumber (Aug 27, 2017)

Thank you so much! First time wining anything a online contest! I will post a review.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Florida Plumber said:


> Thank you so much! First time wining anything a online contest! I will post a review.


My second time on PZ and never anywhere else. I haven’t looked yet, but my wife has plenty of time on her hands at work. The State is currently using her to not loose funding. Literally out of an eight hour day she works for a half hour, and that’s only because she takes her time.) Anyway, she said it has a three star rating out of three stars.... but those are probably from yellow and black folks.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

...


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

I will see what I can find out.


----------



## Florida Plumber (Aug 27, 2017)

Cricket said:


> I will see what I can find out.


Thank you! I can't wait to receive mine too!


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

I received word that these have now been shipped. I am waiting on final confirmation of tracking numbers.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Mine came in the mail today!!!!

I’m impressed! It came with a charger and battery, figured it would.... I think I’m up to six chargers now. It came with the XC battery, the bigger one that’s supposed to last 4 times longer.

It’s lightweight, mostly plastic, so when I use it, it’ll stay in a safe spot. Though it’s not a huge concern, what tool isn’t plastic these days? The light itself only has 12 LEDs, and really is only about an inch and a half square-ish. I’m 6’ and the very top is at eye level when not in boots or shoes. The light swivels up and down and rotates not quite 360 degrees. The top extension kinda snaps in place, but has no release, just push it back down, which makes me wonder if it will eventually wear out. If it does, just use a hose clamp. The legs do have a button to release them from both positions. There is a battery level indicator similar to other M12 tools.

As far as the lights performance goes.... WOW!! It has a high and low setting which is nice. Tried it in my living room with the blinds and curtains closed, still enough light to walk around, but not to read. Lit the room up amazingly anyway!

When I won I went onto Milwaukee’s website to look at the reviews. 2 out of 3 weren’t very good. One complaint was not enough light output. I call BS on this one unless you’re using outside on a sunny day! The other complaint was that it’s difficult to get the battery out. Yeah, I can see how you could say that, especially if you have arthritis or carpal tunnel. You don’t have a bunch of room for your fingers to pinch the clips.

If Milwaukee was smart, they should’ve built a charger in the unit itself like the radio.

Sooo the question is, is it worth $150? That seems to be the going lowest price. I guess that would depend on how often you have to use your own trouble light. For me it would be well worth the price! If you only use one every few months.... might not be worth it. But I will tell you this, it’s going to bounce from my truck to my Master’s truck on a weekly basis!

Thanks PZ and Milwaukee!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

After closer examination.....

Here is the battery port. The reason they made it so tight so you can stand it up right without the tripod... however it ain’t too stable anyway. What they should do is make it an M18 that will take the big 9.0 battery. It’ll add much more run time, current run time untested, I’m sure it’ll last about a day or more as is, however just removing the battery would make it much easier! Add an onboard charging system while plugged in, and this would be absolutely the best area light on the market!

There is no ground, neither does my corded Milwaukee sawzall, but I think it would be a good idea for those who work around water... not necessarily for our safety, but for the equipment. 

Not complaints by any means! Constructive criticism. This light will not only be used for work and home, but even out at the lake while loading up vehicles when we stay past dark... tons of uses!

I went out and bought the M12 drill snake. I think I’ve used it twice. That was a disappointing $200 something! Then they came out with the M18 version. Wish I had known, I would’ve waited! Bit butt hurt over that one! Wish I could turn it in, get a discount for a better product! Not necessarily so with the Rocket! Even if they do come out with a M18 Rocket in a year, I wouldn’t buy one until this one dies.

I had been using a rechargeable LED drop light I bought from a supply house for $60. Works great for crawls, but limited in light for basement/dark room prodjects!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Tommy Plumber or Cricket, feel free to move my posts to a “Milwaukee Rocket review thread” if you like. Might be more appropriate. So excited, I wasn’t thinking.... or I can just copy/paste tomorrow, no big deal. Let me know.


----------



## Florida Plumber (Aug 27, 2017)

Cricket said:


> I received word that these have now been shipped. I am waiting on final confirmation of tracking numbers.


Any word on the tracking number? Just want to make sure it does not get stolen off my porch.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Florida Plumber said:


> Any word on the tracking number? Just want to make sure it does not get stolen off my porch.


FYI, the brown boxes it comes in clearly states the contents.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Just got an email back from Milwaukee, my review doesn’t meet their guidelines and won’t be published.


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

Florida Plumber said:


> Any word on the tracking number? Just want to make sure it does not get stolen off my porch.


PM me with your name so I can look it up.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Used it for a couple of hours today on high. Didn’t drop one light on the battery meter.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Mine finally came today, set it up and turned it on. It’s really bright. I’ll be testing it out on a job site soon.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I was installing a furnace and a/c in a dimly lit hallway today. Rocket light to the rescue.


----------



## Razzy7 (Nov 16, 2015)

Looks good!


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Fine print of the contest said that the light was to only be used on plumbing jobs. :vs_laugh:


----------

